# Free Maple and Sycamore!



## Tom Smart (Jun 20, 2020)

A few guys in turning club harvested some fresh cut maple and sycamore. We went over today to help clear the driveway by taking whatever you wanted. 

Time to start roughing out some pieces. 





That piece is about 1150 pounds, the largest close to 4’ in diameter





Cutting to get some quarter sawn platter blanks from the sycamore.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 20, 2020)

That looks like fun! QS platter blanks is a great idea on that big piece. Cowboy hats would be great out of either wood.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 20, 2020)

DKMD said:


> That looks like fun! QS platter blanks is a great idea on that big piece. Cowboy hats would be great out of either wood.


The guy with the chain saw does quite a few hats.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 20, 2020)

Thought I’d better start while things were fresh cut. This was the center of the large sycamore, just off the pith, where the platter blanks were coming from.


Chain saw wounds from platter cutting.








I lost most of this figure getting below the chain saw cuts. 









Dinner bell rang so will have to hollow later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 21, 2020)

Rough hollowed to about 9 1/2 inches






Resting now.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 22, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> The guy with the chain saw does quite a few hats.



Did you grab any of the Norway maple as well?


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep, couple of rounds for bowls/hollow forms and a nice feathered crotch piece for a platter.


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 23, 2020)

Nice haul! Two great woods to turn.


----------

